# First show ever: AGH!



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Luca and I are going to our first show in March (Kumeu A&P Show for those who live in New Zealand) and to be honest, I'm absolutely terrified. The thing is, it's only a in-hand show, especially for Standardbreds, so I don't think it would be much of a biggie. But I'm a very paranoid person. 

Luca has been to the same show, same location, same classes when he was a 3 year old and didn't belong to me yet. He's now 7. He's used to big crowds, being am ex-racehorse, and is quite relaxed in hectic environments. 

So, basically, my many questions are:

1. What do I wear? (Last year, when I watched the Standardbred classes, many of the handlers were wearing those fancy black hats, long black skirts/pants and waistcoats/vests, and different coloured blouses. There was one person with cream coloured jodhpurs, a show jacket and riding boots with her hair in a bun. 

2. What does my horse "wear"? (Most of those horses just had a show bridle, braids, number tags on the bridle or on a breastplate and a plaited tail.)

3. Can my horse have a roached/hogged mane? (His mane is too short to braid and looks really messy)

4. Do you get penalty points if a horse puts his ears back while being lead at a trot? (Luca doesn't exactly pin his ears, but his little racehorse habit is to lay his ears back a little while trotting. He does it in the paddock, too.) 

5. Luca has a scar on ome of his back legs. It's only about the size of my pinky fingernail, but you can see it as soon as you look closely at that leg. Is it a big deal or just a small nitpick?

We are doing this for the experience and for fun. If we actually won a ribbon, I would be overjoyed, but I'm not doing this for ribbons or money. Luca and I simply need more show experience. Well...I do. Luca seems pretty chill in new places. I love him for that. :lol:

Any extra advice, too? 
Thanks! 

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/5e643f9dafacacc75067f2db0fbe96ad_zps2049355b.jpg
^And here's a pic of Luca because he's cute. You can also see his wacky manestyle in this one. :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Bump


----------

